# Static Witch Prop Heads



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Here is a little photo shoot of my new three Macbeth/Pumpkinrot inspired witches for 2010(their heads anyway, with experiments). Any constructive criticism is appreciated.

http://goneferalinid.blogspot.com/2010/09/i-think-im-on-to-something-work-in.html


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I dont think these things need any criticism at all they are very creepy especially the eyes they kinda burn a hole through your soul !!!!!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Great job....creepy indeed....


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great looking witches, very creepy!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I think they look wonderful. The ratty hair is perfect. What did you use for the teeth, they look great.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I really like the dreadlocks. Not something you expect to see on a witch, but makes them refreshingly unique


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

The teeth are sculpy clay that I baked.


----------



## She_wolf (Jul 19, 2009)

These witches look amazing. What did you use too make the faces?


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Those are awesome looking GF! I have no constructive criticism to lend. Nice job. I love the teeth.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

*"mold"*

I have a $20 Bucky skull that I make a paper mache cast of for each head I need. I use Spooky Blue's instructions as can be found on the link on mt B Log.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice! I love witches. I really like their hair!


----------

